# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  1 X 2 LA QUINIELA, Embalses.net.

## FEDE

Hola a todos.

El domingo que viene 12 de septiembre se juega la 4ª jornada de la quiniela, he pensado que entre los que les guste el juego, podíamos hacer una entre todos yo pagaría la primera y despues el que menos aciertos haya conseguido, es el que pagara la de la jornada siguiente, la que jugaríamos sería el 1 X 2 que más votos tenga por partido.
En caso de acertarla sería ha repartír entre los participantes.
Solo jugaríamos de domingo en domingo y debería estar rellena antes de las 24:00 de los viernes.

También podemos hacerla entre todos, y el que quiera que la juegue.

Está es la que yo jugaría, podeís copiar, poner vuestro nombre y hacer la vuestra a continuación.

Haber quien juega, y que opinaís. Un saludo a todos.

---------------------------Fede---
1 sporting - mallorca-----------x---

2 barcelona - hércules---------1---

3 valencia - racing-------------1---

4 zaragoza - málaga------------1---

5 sevilla - deportivo-------------2---

6 getafe - levante--------------1---

7 villarreal - espanyol------------x---

8 almería - r. Sociedad-----------x---

9 r. Madrid - osasuna------------1---

10 celta - córdoba---------------1---

11 rayo vallecano - tenerife-------x---

12 albacete - granada------------1---

13 valladolid - recreativo----------x---

14 elche - betis-------------------2---

15 athletic club - at. Madrid------- x---

----------


## ben-amar

Lo siento, pero creo que no es lugar oportuno para ello.
Una cosa es hablar de eventos deportivos extraordinarios y otra cosa es convertir el foro en una sucursal de los diarios especializados o una peña quinielistica.
Quien quiera podria hacerlo a traves de los privados.

----------


## Luján

La verdad es que en este caso estoy con Ben-amar.

Esto sería mejor hacerlo por privados.

Está bien, por mi parte, que se comente en abierto cada semana la siguiente quiniela, pero las apuestas mejor en el privado.

Además, todos conocemos los problemas que todos los años causan los juegos compartidos. Aunque todos seamos gente de bien, el dinero puede causar problemas.

Con esto no quiero decir que no se haga, y que quizás yo mismo juegue alguna, pero hay que pensar en los problemas que pueden ocurrir: Uno dice que paga y después no lo hace, uno dice que la ha jugado y no lo ha hecho; o al revés, y cuando sale el pleno al 15 millonario desaparece.


En fin, los que juguéis aseguraros bien de las condiciones, por vuestro bien.

----------


## FEDE

Completamente descuerdo con los dos, probablemente mí ingenuidad me hizo pensar que podría ser un buen tema, pero pensandolo bien creo que tenéis toda la razón.

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## Luján

> Completamente *descuerdo* con los dos, probablemente mí ingenuidad me hizo pensar que podría ser un buen tema, pero pensandolo bien creo que tenéis toda la razón.
> 
> Un saludo


Descuerdo???

Hay más de un des-cuerdo por aqui!!! :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Cool:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## nando

> Completamente descuerdo con los dos, probablemente mí ingenuidad me hizo pensar que podría ser un buen tema, pero pensandolo bien creo que tenéis toda la razón.
> 
> Un saludo


Hola FEDE ,yo pienso que la intención por tu parte es buena pero como dice luján este tipo de cosas compartidas pueden traer  problemas por que todos somos muy buenos hasta que dejamos de serlo jajajaja :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## FEDE

> Descuerdo???
> 
> Hay más de un des-cuerdo por aqui!!!


Menos mal que está la (s) al lado de la (a)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  deacuerdo  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  es lo que he querido decir.

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

> Descuerdo???
> 
> Hay más de un des-cuerdo por aqui!!!




¡pero cuanta razon......!

----------


## F. Lázaro

Yo por si acaso, con el permiso de Fede, me voy a copiar su quiniela... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Sólo con ver como acierta el Qué será... no os extrañe que toque el pronóstico que ha hecho... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## nando

> Yo por si acaso, con el permiso de Fede, me voy a copiar su quiniela...
> 
> Sólo con ver como acierta el Qué será... no os extrañe que toque el pronóstico que ha hecho...



Osti¡¡¡ yo no he caido¡ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Yo por si acaso, con el permiso de Fede, me voy a copiar su quiniela...
> 
> Sólo con ver como acierta el Qué será... no os extrañe que toque el pronóstico que ha hecho...




Yo mientras acierte la 5 y la 14  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ....

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Yo mientras acierte la 5 y la 14 ....


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> 



Ole ese Obama  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: .

----------


## nando

> Completamente descuerdo con los dos, probablemente mí ingenuidad me hizo pensar que podría ser un buen tema, pero pensandolo bien creo que tenéis toda la razón.
> 
> Un saludo


Hola FEDE queria decir algo creo que en este mensaje te equivocas por que te nombras ingenuo y eso no es cierto ¡¡¡ 

aqui cada uno expone sus comentarios ,fotos o ideas para hacer mas entretenido el foro en este caso expusiste una idea que yo particularmente no la veo mal pero si un poco de lio sin embargo has expuesto otras que han tenido mucho exito como contadme un chiste.

solo me queda darte las gracias por la cantidada de horas que has hechado por ahí hechando fotos para entretenernos a todos un poco.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Hola FEDE queria decir algo creo que en este mensaje te equivocas por que te nombras ingenuo y eso no es cierto ¡¡¡ 
> 
> aqui cada uno expone sus comentarios ,fotos o ideas para hacer mas entretenido el foro en este caso expusiste una idea que yo particularmente no la veo mal pero si un poco de lio *sin embargo has expuesto otras que han tenido mucho exito como el que será* que yo lo sigo un poco pero es que no acierto ni una 
> 
> solo me queda darte las gracias por la cantidada de horas que has hechado por ahí hechando fotos para entretenernos a todos un poco.



No es por nada pero el ¿Qué será...? lo empecé yo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

En el resto estoy deacuerdo contigo  :Wink: .

----------


## nando

> No es por nada pero el ¿Qué será...? lo empecé yo  .
> 
> En el resto estoy deacuerdo contigo .


es verdad ya rectifiqué bueno ya de paso enorabuena  :Big Grin:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Es verdad. Ya rectifiqué. Bueno ya de paso enhorabuena.



Gracias  :Wink: . Lo arreglaste a la vez que yo escribí el mensaje  :Smile: . Te he arreglado el mensaje es que aveces no te entiendo  :Frown: .


Un saludo

----------

